
Quake devastates mountain towns in central Italy, at least 20 believed killed - testrun
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-italy-quake-idUSKCN10Z04H?il=0
======
reustle
Myanmar, too: [http://www.reuters.com/article/us-myanmar-quake-
idUSKCN10Z17...](http://www.reuters.com/article/us-myanmar-quake-
idUSKCN10Z176)

